# ***Fall 2008 Trend inspired makeup***



## user79 (Aug 17, 2008)

This was inspired by the upcoming fall trends for makeup...Only 1 pic, sorry.







Products:
Bare Escentuals mineral foundation
MAC Studio Finish concealer
MAC Blushbaby blush

ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC eyeshadows in Copperplate, Plumage, Shroom, Carbon
MAC Prep & Prime Lash
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara

MAC Velvetella lipliner
Nars Scarlet Empress lipstick
NYX lipgloss in Grape



C&C welcome!


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reminds me of the fall collection from Smashbox.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome job!  Such a great fall look!


----------



## nikki (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## zerin (Aug 17, 2008)

wow flawless beauty! love it!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 17, 2008)

You look so pretty. You look ready for fall!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

so pretty! love your pics!


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 17, 2008)

this has to be one of my favorite looks...


----------



## kimmy (Aug 17, 2008)

i love it, julia!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 17, 2008)

Fan-freakin'-tastic!


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks! I posted the accompanying video for this look in the Video Tutorials sections now.

http://specktra.net/f296/getting-gea...6/#post1253116

In case anyone is interested to recreate.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

holy wow...scarlett empress looks awesome on you.


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_holy wow...scarlett empress looks awesome on you._

 
Thank you. Love this lipstick but it's a bit tricky to pull off sometimes. Very high maintenance with touch ups, etc. But I love it for that vampy lip look. It can be combined with a red lipgloss on top which also looks beautiful.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd like to get a red lipstick from NARS...thanks for showing us what that one looks like


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 17, 2008)

You look amazing Julia! This is just breathtaking!


----------



## Nireyna (Aug 17, 2008)

beauty lips so clear countor!


----------



## MacNeill59 (Aug 17, 2008)

gorgeous, you're amazing. As a huge fan of black shadow, I would suggest you try Black Onyx by Makeup Designory some day, its just as dark as carbon, but very soft and blends flawlessly! I used to be addicted to Carbon, but since I found the shadows at Makeup Designory I really have fallen in love with some of the colours


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2008)

This is just gorgeous! I watched the tutorial, and you did a great job with it as well. I think I want to pick up Copperplate and Plumage.


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_This is just gorgeous! I watched the tutorial, and you did a great job with it as well. I think I want to pick up Copperplate and Plumage._

 
Those 2 are so great for fall! I love them both. Plumage is actually not true to life color in the video, it's sort of a deep blue green black...sort of hard to describe. They go great together and are pretty versatile I think as well.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 17, 2008)

HOT.
Usually I'm not much of a gray eyes/red lips girl but this combo is fab.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 17, 2008)

You're lookin good!


----------



## User93 (Aug 17, 2008)

You look great as always, this looks seems retro to me, and i like s much. Also, i really envy your blending skills !


----------



## Susanne (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous look! I love smokey eyes with Plumage!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

I always love your looks.  Gorgeous as always.


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 17, 2008)

This look is gorgeous.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

i love it! you pull it off so well


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 17, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that lip combo!  Wonder if I can get anything close from the Cult of Cherry Collection?  Another flawless FOTD.  You are just gorgeous!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

Love it

How very sultry


----------



## lsperry (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.....And I enjoyed the video sooo much!!! Love your tutorials.


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW loves it!


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 17, 2008)

I love this look!
I was already searching for some ideas for an eye makeover which is suitable to a red lipstick.
And this one looks really classy and is not too much!
Thank you!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2008)

You look flawless


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 17, 2008)

Oooh, I love this look.  You are so gorgeous.  So glad you did a tut, I'm going to try it.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I love how your eyes look...very pretty and great job...I have to start experimenting on myself but smoky eyes never turn out good on me


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 18, 2008)

gorgeous look!


----------



## Jot (Aug 18, 2008)

wow - stunning


----------



## bnbn (Aug 18, 2008)

Two of my favourite things, Scarlet Empress and Plumage. You did a great job.

On a side note, aren't you happy that "our" MAC is back?


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 18, 2008)

You look absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a nice smokey eye and bold lip.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 19, 2008)

so pretty! the colors look great on you.


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I always love your looks!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW! That look is gorgeous!


----------



## Floox (Aug 19, 2008)

It is just so stunning!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the lip colour!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 19, 2008)

Very cool look


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh wow! This may be one of my favorites of yours ever!! Those lips are HOT


----------



## Divinity (Aug 19, 2008)

Oooh nice!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It gives me this sexy but nice vibe


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous as usual!  I love your looks!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 19, 2008)

love ur lipcolor!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 19, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## ahamoments (Aug 20, 2008)

I wish I could pull off red lipstick.  You look amazing!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Aug 20, 2008)

you look so GORGEOUS!!! loving those lips, they're HOT!


----------



## lcristina (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like the way you smoked out your eyes and didn't make it look gaudy. It's very classy. You're rocking the dark lips.


----------



## anjelique* (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been a secretly lurking fan of yours for a good two years now! In fact, your tutorials are the reason I joined Specktra. 

I wish I had half your talent and ALL your perfect skin! Gaaah!


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelique** 

 
_I've been a secretly lurking fan of yours for a good two years now! In fact, your tutorials are the reason I joined Specktra. 

I wish I had half your talent and ALL your perfect skin! Gaaah!_

 
Aw, that's sweet. Hope you like it here in our community! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks all! I'm glad you like this look. I really am liking the fall colors that are coming out, I think I will have to try a few more trend-inspired looks. I'll hopefully be doing some more of these types of looks when I get back from vacation mid-September.


----------



## Pika (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic look!!!! Thank you for the video


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

beautiful like a Vamp !


----------

